# Drywall Sanding



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont do much drywall by myself. If its a big job, I sub it out. When I sand I first use a mouse sander with a coarse sheet. Than I go over it with a sanding screen and sanding sponge. Any comments? I always seem to have trouble with inside corners.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Mud better?


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Mud one side of the corner one day then the other side the next then sand the 3rd day.
Or watch your drywall sub next time and see how they do it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

mski said:


> watch your drywall sub next time and see how they do it.


:thumbup:


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mud in tube*

They used to make mud in a standard 10 ounce tube. It was sold at Lowes. I would apply it and trowel with a wet finger. It made nice inside corners. I cant seem to find the product anymore.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Do one side at a time, or learn to use corner trowels. If you do a lot of sanding, you're putting too much mud in the wrong places. How much mud goes on the wall and where depends on how you load the knife and finger pressure to one side or the other, or even. Instead of sanding, wipe off the excess with the knife while it's still wet, right after you put it on. You should feather the edges at this time as well. 

It's much much faster and provides a better result if you use your knife to detail the edges and remove any excess mud as you go. The only things left should be lap marks, which can be shaved before they dry completely or shaved when dry prior to light sanding.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mike d. said:


> They used to make mud in a standard 10 ounce tube. It was sold at Lowes. I would apply it and trowel with a wet finger. It made nice inside corners. I cant seem to find the product anymore.


You can do that with caulk.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*RE: Drywall SandingSo*

So, whats the thoughts on sanding drywall with a small mouse sander? Thank you for your comments.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: sanding*

I called USG this morning. Apparently the mud in the tube has been discontinued. Too bad.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

You guys are cracking me up!:laughing:


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: sanding*

why???


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mike d. said:


> why???


Sorry ..Just the mention of mud in a tube and caulk made me laugh.

I run angles one side at a time staggering them at the 3 ways.
Then sand them with a light grit sanding sponge . The corner trowels tend to leave a hard edge ..They also leave too much mud on the angle which causes hair line cracking. Blocking angles before the angle tape has dried/cured is a no no too. This will also cause cracking. JS!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Never tried one..But It looks like A good way to straighten out a novice angle . http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hand-Sanders/Ultimate90-Drywall-Corner-Sander.html


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: sanding*

Whats the feeling on caulk in the inside corners? I bet no good.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

If you need a mouse sander you are putting way to much mud on or are just sloppy. They make a mess. Your better off finding a porter cable 7800 dustless sander with maybe a 100 and 150 grit papers.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Switch to plaster,it makes for a better finished product and you do not have to sand it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Sir mixalot your turn!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mike d. said:


> Whats the feeling on caulk in the inside corners? I bet no good.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8
Since you won't listen....This is your best bet!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mike d. said:


> I dont do much drywall by myself. If its a big job, I sub it out. When I sand I first use a mouse sander with a coarse sheet. Than I go over it with a sanding screen and sanding sponge. Any comments? I always seem to have trouble with inside corners.


Use a roller and glazer



















And an angle box on second coat


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

mike d. said:


> why???


Looks like the guy on you tube did not use paper tape


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I might try this no coat stuff out next time.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Actually i have to correct myself. No-coat 325 is my absolute favorite for inside corners. Just switched to it. Comes in a dispensing box and bends amazing.
> 
> If the moneys there ill use no coat and or straight flex for the whole job. It really does give a better end result and easier to finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

No Coats pretty much all I use for outside corners now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Never tried the sticks. Just the roll.. my supplier only carrys paper faced metal sticks for roll on


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im on my last roll of straight flex then i think ill be done with the stuff. No coat all the way..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Im on my last roll of straight flex then i think ill be done with the stuff. No coat all the way..


do they do no coat for inside corners?


----------



## bazooka steve (Jan 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> do they do no coat for inside corners?


They do 8s 9s and10' sticks


----------

